# Scale model structure plans



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

www.scalemodelplans.com

This website features paper structures, traceable patterns, and plans for HO scale structures. N scale will be added in late March 2011, O scale in the near future. Possibility of custom scales in the future.

All plans are downloadable PDF files that can be printed on a standard printer. This is a step between kitbashing and building from commercial kits. Each plan set includes three levels: cut-out paper structure, traceable templates, and scaled architectural plans for the true purist, allowing a modeler to choose their own level of expertise or comfort.


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

*Structure Plans and Patterns*

I'm not sure how to edit or update my post ( www.ScaleModelPlans.com ) but we now have all plans available in N scale as well as HO scale.
tc


----------

